# RIP HongBo, my jewel in the sea...



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

I found him in his favourite spot today, on top of the heater...motionless. I thought he was sleeping but didn't react to me coming home. I rubbed the glass with my finger in front of the tank to "pet" him but he also didn't respond. He then suddenly fell off the top of the heater...

I haven't cried so hard in such a long time, but I'm glad it was for HongBo and not something meaningless...

I love you so much, Bobo...I'll cry for you for a very long time, you were my favourite. Go now, to the sea, I will join you one day...


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Rest Peacefully Bobo


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss.. RIP Bobo. I'm sure he loved you just as much as you loved him.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry Bahamut, I wanted to cry with you.  He knew how much you loved him, they all do.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh no...I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm sure he was glad to have you as his betta-momma.


----------



## Toxi86 (Jun 29, 2011)

So sorry to hear of your loss. RIP to your little love.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks everybody so much for your kind words, it makes me so happy that so many people loved HongBo


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry! He was such a pretty boy!


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Rest In Peace <3


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Hong Bo. He was so pretty.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

RIP Bobo...


----------

